# My New Logo



## callahan4life (Aug 29, 2011)

My new logo for my future team.


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 29, 2011)

I like who did you use I am going to redesign mine after the first of the year.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2011)

That's awesome David!

Ecto, yours is good as is! Can't wait to see the new one!


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats  a killer logo!! Job WELL done!

Rich


----------



## burnt (Aug 29, 2011)

wow that's great!

It actually fits my family too.... One of my kids is a cop, two others work in prisons and I am a retired Warden!


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## callahan4life (Aug 29, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I like who did you use I am going to redesign mine after the first of the year.


Ecto, This was done by Patrick Carlson of BBQLogos.com. About 13 total emails between us over about 6 hours and $200 and he brought my Pig in a Pokey Concept to life. He then sent me all the files need to make banners, shirts, aprons, etc. I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## callahan4life (Aug 29, 2011)

Quote:


SmokinAl said:


> That's awesome David!
> 
> Ecto, yours is good as is! Can't wait to see the new one!


Thanks Al.

     Quote:


AlaskanBear said:


> Thats  a killer logo!! Job WELL done!
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich.
 


Burnt said:


> wow that's great!
> 
> It actually fits my family too.... One of my kids is a cop, two others work in prisons and I am a retired Warden!


Thanks Burnt. I just retired as a 30 Year Corrections Sergeant from the Jacksonville (FL) Sheriff's Office. That's where I got the "Pokey" from.


tyotrain said:


>


Thanks tyo.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> That's awesome David!
> 
> Ecto, yours is good as is! Can't wait to see the new one!




Well it is not original work (not copied I paid for the clip art) and we have made some money this summer so looking for a professional make a unique one for us.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## sierra (Aug 30, 2011)

That looks awesome. Tempted to start a team just to have a cool logo!!!


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 30, 2011)

I like it...looks great


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 30, 2011)

Burnt said:


> wow that's great!
> 
> It actually fits my family too.... One of my kids is a cop, two others work in prisons and I am a retired Warden!



'That would fit my family perfectly too. For a somewhat different reason:)"


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 30, 2011)

I like it.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sweet


----------



## ecto1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well David you see what you done did now.


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 30, 2011)

very nicely done......that one should draw some attention....first class!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys I have to tell you that you both should be proud of our logos. Great job


----------



## callahan4life (Aug 31, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Well David you see what you done did now.


I see! and I like!!!!!! Looks good Ecto.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 31, 2011)

Cool Logo!

Todd


----------



## terry colwell (Aug 31, 2011)

Sierra said:


> That looks awesome. Tempted to start a team just to have a cool logo!!!




I second this one...lol.. I want a cool Logo


----------



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2011)

callahan4life said:


> Ecto, This was done by Patrick Carlson of BBQLogos.com. About 13 total emails between us over about 6 hours and $200 and he brought my Pig in a Pokey Concept to life. He then sent me all the files need to make banners, shirts, aprons, etc. I am very pleased with the results.


Thank you so much for Patrick's website. I emailed him this morning and he's already done a sketch for me. His prices are awesome. I was getting quotes for $600-$1,000 and just couldn't justify spending that much. He is a very talented artist. Will post as soon as it's done.


----------



## callahan4life (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I went through the same thing, I was amazed at how quick he took my concept and turned it into a Logo. I'm glad you had the same experience.


----------



## isho21 (Nov 3, 2011)

Love it! Great job!


----------

